# Loosening STUCK lug nuts



## DaleH

This is the ONLY way I could get the old lug nuts off ... and I didn't break any! 

When trying to loosen them, the tire wants to turn counter-clockwise ... and no amount of weight on the trailer or blocking the tire stopped it. 

So I finally ended up using the 2' breaker bar (on sale $10 @ Haba Freight) against a wood block, where the 4-way lug wrench was on TOP of the breaker bar. This stops the wheel from turning and the lug nuts came right off. I did need a cheater bar, but that just made it easier.

Maybe a picture explains it better than I can ...


----------



## Johnny

wow !!

Thanks man !!! there are two long breaker bars in my tool box now.


----------



## Al U Minium

we need a thumbs up symbol so we can like the post

thanks for showing how this is done


----------



## KMixson

Hey, It Works! :LOL2:


----------



## DaleH

Johnny said:


> Thanks man !!! there are two long breaker bars in my tool box now.


FWIW 2 long breaker bars won't do it ... the cross-type or X-type is needed, as it is where the 4-way crosses over the breaker bar (perpendicular to each other) is what stops the tire from rotating and transfers the torque into the 4-way wrench on the lug nut. Capice?


----------



## Johnny

ah so !! thanks !!


----------



## richg99

Nice job. I see your usual creative mind at work. I don't think I would have thought about adding the breaker bar. I am surprised that the anchor/wedge didn't do the job, but I understand, too. The tire probably wanted to just climb up over the anchor fluke.

Hmmm... Now you've called to mind a possible mistake I made when I put on my PVC Guide-Ons. 

On some former boats, I left the PVC guide-on tubes loose (but still tied with a cord to keep them from floating off). The value of having them loose is that they doubled for a long, handy, always-there Cheater Bar. 

The last one that I put on were PURCHASED, not home-made. They are on much tighter than my prior ones. I'll have to see if I can horse one of them off to use as a Cheater. If not, I may have to "modify" the PVC pole's connections. 

Thanks for posting. richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Two breaker bars would work as long as one breaker bar has an extension making it long enough to brace the other breaker bar.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

I got an electric impact wrench, great for loosening stuck hardware like this. Not much torque reaction from it.


----------



## Johnny

I was thinking more along the line of changing a trailer tire on the highway.......
where the unexpected always happen !!
a tire like this that spins free of the rim - will give you FITS if the lugs are frozen.



I just bought an '08 Dodge Durango and one of the items on the "to do list"
was to remove and put back all the lug nuts - to ensure none were frozen.
Only to find that out when stranded on the side of the highway at night and 
can't get the friggin nuts off - - - - 
I have a pretty hefty Rockwell pneumatic impact wrench and two tires were impossible.
had to go to the tire store and have them removed, checked and put back on . . . . 
so - if you are not sure of your lug nuts, it's a good idea to test them before a road trip.

jus my Dos Centavos

*thanks again Dale - great tip !!!*







.


----------



## Vader809

Very creative,I tend to think about some of the unexpected, and try to be prepared.Like having a small tool box in my boat just in case.Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Johnny said:


> I was thinking more along the line of changing a trailer tire on the highway.......
> where the unexpected always happen !!
> a tire like this that spins free of the rim - will give you FITS if the lugs are frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thanks again Dale - great tip !!!*
> With a wheel like pictured I would run a ratchet strap from the wheel to the trailer frame to stop it from spinning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## marshman

Part of my maintenance routine every few months is hitting my hubs with grease and breaking the lugnuts and tightening them back.... 

On the side of the road in the dark is the absolute worst time to find out a lugnut is frozen...


----------



## mbweimar

I had this happen to me ONE time years ago. I bought a DeWalt 20v electric impact gun and never looked back. I'm all about working smart, not hard.


----------



## lowes owner

i have a 2 foot long piece of galv. pipe slip it over breaker bar. one for car and one for truck. always worked for me.


----------



## jethro

I bring a ratchet strap for just this purpose. Ratchet strap around the wheel then the tag end gets tied to the trailer so it can't spin.


----------

